
Stephen Wolfram's New Book, Idea Makers - alok-g
http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2016/07/idea-makers-a-book-about-lives-and-ideas/
======
weinzierl
The idea makers in the book are:

    
    
      Richard Feynman
      Kurt Gödel
      Alan Turing
      John von Neumann
      George Boole
      Ada Lovelace
      Gottfried Leibniz
      Benoit Mandelbrot
      Steve Jobs
      Marvin Minsky
      Russell Towle
      Bertrand Russell and Alfred Whitehead
      Richard Crandall 
      Srinivasa Ramanujan
      Solomon Golomb

